# will installing HID's void my warranty?



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am curious as to whether or not installing HID's in my cruze would void my warranty in any way? I have the 5 year/100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty. Could anyone give me an answer on this?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...lamps are a "consumable" item (like windshield wipers, tires, etc.), so are probably only covered by the *3yr/36,000* mile vehicle "bumper-to-bumper" warranty, _not_ by the *5yr/100,000* mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

like any aftermarket item, the dealer has to prove that the aftermarket item is the source of the failure. 

So lets say you put on aftermarket HID lights and your left wheel bearing goes out, there's no way they can deny you warranty work.

Now on the other hand if you install the lights incorrectly and it shorts your electrical system out then they have a case to not fix it under warranty.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Go with a Hi/Low kit from DDM Tuning, everything is plug and play.


----------

